# Finally getting the season started soon



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 25, 2008)

Well I know I haven't been on much for quite a while, but I've been workin hard on improving a competetive product. We finally get to see if all the hard work pays off. In a couple of weeks. I took the clas put on by Johnny Trigg & Rod Gray, and have been working many of there processes into my own routine. I've been cooking for anyone who would let me (that was pretty easy, lot of takers there). So I'm going to see if I can do more than be one spot short of a call this year. Look out Pulaski, TN here comes the Rooster.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 25, 2008)

When did you take Rod & Johnny's class, RR? There were a few of us from the forum, Bubba, Diva, and myself that took it this month in Shannon.  We got all the new and improved secrets.  We didn't see anyone there though that looked like you!

Good luck in Pulaski!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 25, 2008)

I took the class in Lebanon, TN this past August. I really was able to fine tune every catagory as well as presentation boxes. Maybe someday I'll get to go up to the Shannon, IL contest. I've heard great things about it.


----------

